# Fire Ants In Bermuda Hay Fields



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

I am having a few issues with fire ants in my bermuda hay fields. What would be several medications I could use to kill or get rid of the fire ants.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't remember the names right now, I'll check the jugs tomorrow....never had any real good luck with 'em.....maybe, just maybe they helped.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

We used Taurus SC (Fipronil) in the yard this year. No fire ants. I dont know if its legal in hay fields or not.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, Taurus is one of 'em, comes in a jug to spray 10 acres I think......works great.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

I mix half extinguish plus and half amdro pro, then put 1 lb to the acre every spring no ants all year


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I used Extinguish Plus this year and it did a great job. I applied it as labeled with my Spring fertilizer application.


----------



## jsborn (Dec 8, 2019)

When is the best time of year to spray Taurus SC for ants and what rate do you applu it?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The Extinguish Plus worked great for me in 2018. I did not apply any in 2019 . I have notice more than I like in the past few months. I will be reapplying Extinguish Plus in the Spring next year with my first fertilizer application.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to agree with broadriver. I used Extinguish Plus this year and it worked great.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

You really don’t realize how many you have until you burn the field then the mounds really show. I have just noticed more walking through the field. I’m sure it will look bad when I burn this Spring.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

broadriverhay said:


> You really don't realize how many you have until you burn the field then the mounds really show. I have just noticed more walking through the field. I'm sure it will look bad when I burn this Spring.


and that is the reason I went to a disc mower conditioner from a sickle. Just a matter of time before you people up north have them. I really hope you don't.


----------



## jsborn (Dec 8, 2019)

Troy Farmer said:


> I have to agree with broadriver. I used Extinguish Plus this year and it worked great.


How do you apply Extinguish Plus and what is the cost per acre ?


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Wait until the soil is warm enough for ants to be foraging. A good test is to take a potato chip and put it on the ground come back in about 30 minutes and if the ants are active they wil be on the chip. If no ants dont spread.

I spread mine with a pull type lawn spreader behind my gator. You only need one pound per acre so I even had the lawn spreader choked down pretty low. The main pass is around the perimeter of the field. Do this first then the rest of the field.

cost about $21 per acre.

Here is one of the better papers I have found on fire ants.

View attachment Fire Ant Control MS.pdf


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good read.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I give it to my fertilizer guy and he mixes it with the P and K . It cost about $11 per acre.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I goofed on the cost per acre. More like what broadriver said.$11/acre


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

gradyjohn said:


> and that is the reason I went to a disc mower conditioner from a sickle. Just a matter of time before you people up north have them. I really hope you don't.


That might be the only blessing of living up north, our frigid climate in the winter doesn't allow for a lot of the nasty tropical bugs to thrive.


----------



## jsborn (Dec 8, 2019)

Troy Farmer said:


> We used Taurus SC (Fipronil) in the yard this year. No fire ants. I dont know if its legal in hay fields or not.


If you use Taurus SC when do you apply it and at what rate(oz. per acre) ?


----------

